
Vivaldi Browser and Open-Source - 0x49d1
https://vivaldi.com/blog/vivaldi-browser-open-source/
======
kanobo
Browser variety is always a good thing. Vivaldi is from the co-founder of
Opera, he must really like classical music! (cause of the names)

